# An eye in the leaves!



## hammerette (Feb 15, 2007)

I put this photo on Flickr after Photoshop-ing.

Someone noticed it looks like there's an eye in the background!







See it?


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is freaky!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw it right off. That is a little on the freaky side. If you look down and to the right from the eye it looks like there's a mouth as well.


----------



## Phazan (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol, that's pretty creepy looking!


----------



## danir (Feb 20, 2007)

And no one has noticed that big red nose?


----------



## jack lumber (Feb 20, 2007)

Kool! I also see a little bird, just above the leaf in the bottom left.
To me it looks like he,s eating seeds.


----------



## jack lumber (Feb 20, 2007)

This image is a good example of

*Pareidolia*  first used in 1994 by Steven Goldstein[1], describes a psychological phenomenon involving a vague and random stimulus (often an image or sound) being mistakenly perceived as recognizable. Common examples include images of animals or faces in clouds, seeing the man in the moon, and hearing messages on records played in reverse. The word comes from the Greek _para-_  amiss,


----------



## jack lumber (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a thread with a few examples here.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64609


----------



## Puscas (Feb 20, 2007)

jack lumber said:


> Kool! I also see a little bird, just above the leaf in the bottom left.
> To me it looks like he,s eating seeds.




yeah, I see it too. And the eye...creepy indeed. Nice one!






pascal


----------



## Toast95135 (Feb 21, 2007)

I cant see it


----------



## secretagent65 (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw the little bird first and had to look around a bit for the eye. :thumbup:


----------



## _Becka_ (Feb 26, 2007)

Strange..but interesting


----------



## toddpipkin (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like the right eye. Look to the right of it in the image, inside the curve of the holly leaf. It looks like the left eye is winking !!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see the winking-- it looks menacing to me.  I heart pareidolia!!!  Jack lumber, your hands in the fireworks were my favorites.  Someone should start a thread devoted to this in photo themes.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Feb 28, 2007)

I see the bird as well. I think I see the eye. Freaky...


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 28, 2007)

can someone photoshop a circle around it? I can't see it.


----------



## jack lumber (Mar 4, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> can someone photoshop a circle around it? I can't see it.


 
NOOO ,its more fun if you see it for yourself keep looking.

Hope you dont mind me adding the image Hammerette, but I think I know whooo the eye belong ,s to,
A burrowing owll !


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 4, 2007)

if there's a blade o fgrass bisecting the eye, then I saw that a while ago but it's not too creepy, I was expecting somethin greally well detailed and that is why it'd give the eerie effect but that is semi-eye-ish.


----------

